# Gaia Online



## Furretsu (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah if you don't play it/like it I don't care, make an anti-topic if you want >:|

Those of you who do use it, post your usernames here. :D Mine is ShiningGlass. Really need to mess around with my profile more. ; ;


----------



## Flora (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm the Queen of Hyper Squirrels on there. ^^


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm AntipathicZora on there. :]


----------



## Dinru (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm Dinru on Gaia. So very original <^^;


----------



## Adnan (Sep 20, 2008)

I joined today, and it's pretty good. Sorta like Neopets though.

addyboy is my username


----------



## Flora (Sep 20, 2008)

^ But kinda better, since the threads don't disappear after a day. ^^

I do have a slight problem with the occasional roleplay-thieving, though:



			
				some random person who PMed me after I told off someone for roleplay thieving said:
			
		

> Her: Why was *insert username here*'s thread shut down?
> Me: Because she stole my sister's plot.
> Her: Plots of the same genre can be very similar, you know.


Yes, but when it's _the same plot_ with a few wording changes, it's similar for a reason. @_@


----------



## turbler (Sep 20, 2008)

Furretsu-san goes on Gaia...! I'm turbler on there too... yah!


----------



## octobr (Sep 20, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> ^ But kinda better, since the threads don't disappear after a day. ^^
> 
> I do have a slight problem with the occasional roleplay-thieving, though:
> 
> ...


All the plots on gaia are the same. MANSION FULL OF VAMPIRES! GIRLS ONLY!

Gaia kinda sucks cause all its threads are repeats of repeats of repeats. It's ok though cause I make everything better.

Actually I make nothing better, I hole up in the wf's chat thread and hide.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 20, 2008)

Linzs.

Linzys sans the y. c:


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 20, 2008)

Miyari (hence the username), but I have a new e-mail and don't have the password. Tried all of my usual ones, but no luck.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 20, 2008)

I just joined, my username is poke760.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm Oxygen Impulse.

I used to go on it a lot, then I quit, then I went on it again, then I just kinda... forgot about it. I guess I will be going on it more often now that I know about it again. :E


----------



## o_O (Sep 20, 2008)

Used to go on. I was One of Those Damn Punks, but gave account to friend, so don't blame me if it's screwed over. Was obsessed, got lots of gold, got really good stuff, gave stuff to friends, and let account sit lonely. I'm never going to use it anymore, so don't bother adding me.
(Gawd... If only I could have back that day I spent of my life on that site....)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't go there at all, no.​_~Eurephys, God of the Noon_​


----------



## Renteura (Sep 20, 2008)

Er...I belive my account is Gorono, but I dont use it anymore.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I was ShadowRalts there, but I don't go there anymore.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 21, 2008)

Crystylla, obviously. I haven't really been on in ages, though, and when I went to have a look around there again out of curiosity recently, I got a message saying I'd been blocked, and I have _no idea why_.

Waiting on a response from the help guys now, basically. I hope I get one; I never had much on there but I'd like to keep my username at least.

Although I'm still not sure what exactly I'm going to do if and when my account is unbanned. I'm not particularly interested in the forums, and getting much more than a comfy t-shirt and jeans for my little avatar thing was always pretty much out of the question, because I was in a state or perpetual broke-ness. I hear there are games, though, so we'll see...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> Crystylla, obviously. I haven't really been on in ages, though, and when I went to have a look around there again out of curiosity recently, I got a message saying I'd been blocked, and I have _no idea why_.
> 
> Waiting on a response from the help guys now, basically. I hope I get one; I never had much on there but I'd like to keep my username at least.
> 
> Although I'm still not sure what exactly I'm going to do if and when my account is unbanned. I'm not particularly interested in the forums, and getting much more than a comfy t-shirt and jeans for my little avatar thing was always pretty much out of the question, because I was in a state or perpetual broke-ness. I hear there are games, though, so we'll see...


You're probably one of the people who had the misfortune of buying a botted item.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> You're probably one of the people who had the misfortune of buying a botted item.


A botted item... ? I'm not sure I ever bought anything from anywhere but the official shops. Meh.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> A botted item... ? I'm not sure I ever bought anything from anywhere but the official shops. Meh.


Yeah.

It's the way some people used to earn gold easily; what we called ghosting. When you send someone an item then equip it while the trade window's open you've sent them the item, making a clone. The botters do this with 2 accounts so the other one can sell the fake item. Instant profit.

The moderating team however bans every member who's come in contact with the item, including unfortunate buyers.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's the way some people used to earn gold easily; what we called ghosting. When you send someone an item then equip it while the trade window's open you've sent them the item, making a clone. The botters do this with 2 accounts so the other one can sell the fake item. Instant profit.
> 
> The moderating team however bans every member who's come in contact with the item, including unfortunate buyers.


That's... oh, ouch. That hardly seems fair. :/

Have they fixed it? Seems like a pretty serious bug considering how much some items would go for.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> That's... oh, ouch. That hardly seems fair. :/
> 
> Have they fixed it? Seems like a pretty serious bug considering how much some items would go for.


They managed to stop it by adding a gray layer on equipped items and removing them from the trade counter. That way if the clone's ever made it's gonna have a permanent fade on it, showing that it's fake.


----------



## Keltena (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm Keltena there. I'm pretty addicted at the moment, despite the fact I'm horrible at the marketplace. xD


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

So I really hope the halloween event involves evil Timmy cause that kid is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Verne said:


> So I really hope the halloween event involves evil Timmy cause that kid is the best thing since sliced bread.


I bet Tim's mansion gets blown up this year; someone's mansion always gets the wrecking ball.


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

I hope he gets a mansion. I wanna join the Smooth Jazz Liberation Front.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Sep 21, 2008)

Digikingyoux there.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Verne said:


> I hope he gets a mansion. I wanna join the Smooth Jazz Liberation Front.


There's a fanthread on it in the GCD, as with every single thing that happens.

Wait, are you still Verne on Gaia?


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I know. Timmy rocks.

I'm Scila Verna there. Lol dumb name. It's from some mushroom name or something.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Verne said:


> Oh I know. Timmy rocks.
> 
> I'm Scila Verna there. Lol dumb name. It's from some mushroom name or something.


...

I WAS AT YOUR WEDDING.


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

Lols, srsly?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Verne said:


> Lols, srsly?


Srsly.

Though I missed most of the fun stuff and had to read through the whole thread.

Mr. Sam would've made an awesome priest, though. He was bribed to do my mule's wedding/divorce.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm Frozia.


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

What what, who are you there?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Verne said:


> What what, who are you there?


Eurephys.

(Supposed to be for an RP, got lazy/broke and didn't bother to change back)


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't even recognize that name, so I'm gonna hunt through the ol' marriage thread...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

Verne said:


> I don't even recognize that name, so I'm gonna hunt through the ol' marriage thread...


Don't bother; my first account got banned for buying a botted item.


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

Ahaaa.

Who were you then?


----------



## Flora (Sep 21, 2008)

Verne said:


> So I really hope the halloween event involves evil Timmy cause that kid is the best thing since sliced bread.


I seriously loved Evil Timmy. ^^

But I did like the Halloween event last year, too... ^^


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 21, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I seriously loved Evil Timmy. ^^
> 
> But I did like the Halloween event last year, too... ^^


Halloween event? You have me curious.


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

I couldn't say I remember last year's. Was there aliens? Wait, dammit, there's always aliens.


----------



## Flora (Sep 21, 2008)

'Twas a vampire vs. human thingymabob. ^^


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 21, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> 'Twas a vampire vs. human thingymabob. ^^


...I'd do that.

Which makes me actually want to hang around there more often to see what this year's would be. >>


----------



## octobr (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh, that crap. it was dum. I liked the aliens better, the one that fell in love was cute.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 22, 2008)

Verne said:


> Ahaaa.
> 
> Who were you then?


I can't even remember that far, really.

Anywho, for those who don't know;

2k4 had the Grombies, as well as 2k5 I think, 2k6 had the Zurg and the Probing and 2k7 had the Vampires.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 23, 2008)

> Hello,
> 
> Your account was banned for botting or profiting from botting, which is a
> violation of the Gaia Terms of Service.
> ...


Looks like you were right.

Meh. Think it's worth pointing out that I wasn't actually _aware_ that I'd bought a botted item? I'm not optimistic about my chances of getting my account back at this rate, personally.

But jeez, it's not even as if I had anything of worth...


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeppers. I'm Pink Origami Dragon on Gaia. ^^


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 23, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> Looks like you were right.
> 
> Meh. Think it's worth pointing out that I wasn't actually _aware_ that I'd bought a botted item? I'm not optimistic about my chances of getting my account back at this rate, personally.
> 
> But jeez, it's not even as if I had anything of worth...


It's no use fighting, so just make a new account; it's much easier to earn your stuff back due to the depression in the Marketplace. Just look out for the names; if it seems too random like 345h22n, don't touch their warez.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm WhenYouWish. And I'd be happy to join any of you in an RP if you were to send a PM.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 25, 2008)

MIIIIIIIIIRRRRAAAAAAAIIIIII~

Her shop is crap but you gotta love a girl with bubblegum hair.


----------



## Acorn-Zak (Sep 25, 2008)

my account is Acorn-Zak


----------



## Ayame (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm Toxic Ayame on there.
I know, original.
>_<


----------



## Cryssie (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, so I tried to get my old account back but no such luck. Which is really unfair, because I never put a toe out of line, but eh. :/

New name is Ebonclad Enigma. I don't particularly like it that way; it's really more of a _title_ than a name. But I see I get up to two renames, so I guess I can change it if I think of something better. That's one good thing, at least.

Anyway, I have discovered the games. :O

Fishing I find to be a tad repetitive (in terms of what I catch if not also generally) and occasionally frustrating, although compelling enough that I'll probably have another go soon.

The jigsaw game is stupidly simple (I mean mainly the idea, those insane-difficulty jigsaws take time) but also oddly addictive and, apparently, nicely profitable.

Word Bump is a fun diversion but needs to pay out more, damn it. @_@ But it's amazing how such a basic game can keep you hooked when you feel like you're _earning_ something for playing it, however meagre the amount.

If anyone wants to join me, I am - at time of typing - doing jigsaws on the Demonic Jigsaw server. Password to my room is "ebby". :O

I start a new paragraph way too often.

EDIT: The... the clam in my fish tank just gave me an item. "Regalia of Ancient Fire (Leggings)". Going for at least 1.3k in the Marketplace, apparently. o.o Which - to poor Cryssie - is a very small fortune. Whee. :D


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 3, 2008)

Fuseimei.

I haven't touched my profile in a year.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2008)

Just joined as Turnabout Future


----------

